# HOLY GRAIL



## Brandons Bottles (Sep 17, 2011)

It's been a while since I've been able to visit the forum and do some bottling, but I stopped at a garage sale today, and in my opinion hit the holy grail. First, I got a Chicago consolidated crown to match my hutch. I traded my friend for it, this was not from the garage sale






 The garage sale starts here. I got a 1903 Gottfried (Heehee got fried) Brewing co for $5 and a Wm Mulvihill for $4. Sodasandbeers.com didn't have this bottle company at all. I don't even know if it's a soda or beer but I love it for some reason.





 Next is Douglas Bottling co for $2 with an embossed bottle surrounding bottling co, which I thought was amazing and a Modern Beverages co for $2 as well. They're both stained pretty bad but Polident usually helps with that.





 I also got my first squat soda for $9. "M. Keely" It's got a crude top. He had another company, but I ran out of money because of the next bottle. He also had about 10 Chicago Hutches for $10 apeice, so I will go back there later. He is open yearround.









 Lastly, for $60, I got a cobalt Blue J.A.Lomax hutch. There are three on ebay, and the lowest buy it now is about $120. There is a small chip on the 8 in 18 and a broken bubble on one of the letters on the back. It also has a slightly dirty, but I'm not going to clean it. This is the best bottle I own and I would never have thought that I would find it at a garage sale. I'm lucky to find bottles at garage sales. Thanks for looking everyone!!!!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 18, 2011)

that lomax is sweet!


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 18, 2011)

Love that cobalt hutch.

 PD


----------



## epackage (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice finds, I know the Lomax is fairly common as far as colored hutches go but I would kill for one from Paterson, congrats....Jim


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I know that around retail the Lomax's go for around $60, but they usually end up higher on bidding. I don't really care about the price because i knew it was retail, but it is a great colored bottle and you don't see them at garage sales everyday.[8D]


----------



## KBbottles (Sep 19, 2011)

There was also a citron Lomax on ebay a couple days ago...  Not sure if its still there.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Sep 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> There was also a citron Lomax on ebay a couple days ago...Â  Not sure if its still there.


 

 It's not and its reserve of $1000 and something was not met. Still kind of cool to know the color varients though.


----------

